# Full alkaloid cocoa



## iconoclast (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's a place that supposedly sell full alkaloid cocoa leaves, powders, and liquid extracts. I figured I would post it here and hopefully get some feedback if anyone decides to try them.

http://www.novoandinastore.com/extracts-and-caps/


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2014)

buy 200lbs get 20grams of coke...ill leave that be..but i would like to chew some leaves...


----------



## DMTER (Sep 20, 2014)

I second that...


----------



## Mookjong (Sep 20, 2014)

Cocoa makes better chocolate than it does blow. I heard Coca is pretty good for blow though...

Glad I could be of service.


----------



## Mew4 (Sep 27, 2014)

if anyone needs to know a good writeup for extracting Cocaine from the plants/extracts let me know and ill post one.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mew4 said:


> if anyone needs to know a good writeup for extracting Cocaine from the plants/extracts let me know and ill post one.


you should for posterity...


----------



## Mew4 (Sep 28, 2014)

i attached it to this reply, it was written by a very good friend of mine whose alias is MyHero. He initially did the extraction with 5kg of coca leaf powder, then did it with 2kg. From 5kg, you can expect around an ounce, 28 grams of pure Cocaine base. When Mew did the 2kg extraction he got around 10 grams of pure cocaine base, and turned that into 10 grams of pure Cocaine Hydrochloride. When he did this, each bag of 1kg of leaves was very easily obtained for around $80, so for $160 worth of coca leaf tea powder, he got 10 grams which is worth around $600-$1000, pretty worthwhile if you got the time. And its even easier than doing a Meth synthesis, because its just an extraction pretty much.


----------



## iconoclast (Sep 28, 2014)

Mew4 said:


> i attached it to this reply, it was written by a very good friend of mine whose alias is MyHero. He initially did the extraction with 5kg of coca leaf powder, then did it with 2kg. From 5kg, you can expect around an ounce, 28 grams of pure Cocaine base. When Mew did the 2kg extraction he got around 10 grams of pure cocaine base, and turned that into 10 grams of pure Cocaine Hydrochloride. When he did this, each bag of 1kg of leaves was very easily obtained for around $80, so for $160 worth of coca leaf tea powder, he got 10 grams which is worth around $600-$1000, pretty worthwhile if you got the time. And its even easier than doing a Meth synthesis, because its just an extraction pretty much.


Thanks Mew4 that's cool of you to post. I've been looking for an effective extraction method. How was the quality of the finished product?


----------



## Mew4 (Sep 28, 2014)

the product was of unparalleled success. the cocaine freebase smoked perfect with no residue, better than any "crack" ull get on the street. And the Cocaine HCL was extremely potent. Almost too potent i can see why people would cut there stuff, a very very small line would get someone fucked up hard. No need for huge coke lines, just a little line of pure stuff got u rockin n rollin.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Sep 29, 2014)

Mew4 said:


> if anyone needs to know a good writeup for extracting Cocaine from the plants/extracts let me know and ill post one.



After being introduced to real un de-coca'ed power/leaves ,, I will never go back to the extracted alck's 

It's all the postives of coca with , almost none of the negatives besides price 

it just sucks to buy the de-coca'ed stuff or bad stuff (I think i have came across some laced stuff)

Their are even US based vendors


----------



## iconoclast (Sep 30, 2014)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> After being introduced to real un de-coca'ed power/leaves ,, I will never go back to the extracted alck's
> 
> It's all the postives of coca with , almost none of the negatives besides price
> 
> ...


What do you mean, you can catch a buzz off just the leaves? If so, can it really be that noticeable.


----------



## Mew4 (Sep 30, 2014)

a friend of mine used to make coca tea from the tea bags n he always liked the little buzz. Also if anyone wants the site that i used when i was extracting the cocaine from the coca tea msg me and ill give it to you. For a 2kg bag, its $170, for each 2kg bag u can expect around 8-10 grams of pure cocaine once extracted if done correctly. So its very profitable. It comes in tea bags 1 gram per tea bag. Or u can just use it for tea lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

yo quero el linko...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 30, 2014)

for some reason i allways thought there was a lot of leaf for a small return..guess i should have delved deeper into the craft....
i dont even like coke,but i wanna do this


----------



## Mew4 (Sep 30, 2014)

im not into coke either, for me it was about the money. Cuz for some reason everyone else loves coke, especially my relatives haha. 
http://www.cocashop.com/product_info.php?products_id=50


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Sep 30, 2014)

iconoclast said:


> What do you mean, you can catch a buzz off just the leaves? If so, can it really be that noticeable.



It is very noticeable / without a dought very psycoactive , it even gives me the immediate weight loss efffect (you know the same one crackheads get)

But their is no comparson to IV'ing a gram over a hour or so type of felling , but thats the best selling point for me 

I have never dealt with the above linked company but theirs tons of bunk tea out their , The real stuff with a ingestion method that works for you will work wonderfully


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 1, 2014)

Looking closser at the above linked site , make me worry 

#1 they are selling old seeds that will never germ
#2 they are selling extracts state side - The leaf is a grey area the extract is a major no-no


----------



## Mew4 (Oct 1, 2014)

^ ive never had a problem ordering from them, but to each his own. Although to be fair when they sent me the bag it came under the name Green Tea on the outside, i guess for customs reasons, but then when you got inside it was Coca Tea. I dont even think Coca Tea is illegal in the states. But everyone takes there own risks. Like i said i never had any problems or orders get caught by customs.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 1, 2014)

I could not care less about labels , but the store is in the US 

I just think it's deceptive to sell seed that will never grow (and they must know this) , And the extract is risky stuff. coca tea is technicaly legal when de-coke'ed but it's still a schudle I substance due to the alkaloid content (no matter how small), selling a extract is just asking for trouble especially openly over state lines


----------



## Mew4 (Oct 1, 2014)

like i always say, the risk of ordering is upon the buyer. I only show the way and tell of my experience. Whoever decides to buy these things must first know all their local laws and be ready to handle all responsibilities of ordering such things. I would never suggest ordering anything on the internet or buying anything in person without fully knowing the law and the risk.


----------



## Northern Spark (Oct 1, 2014)

"It is illegal to bring coca leaves into the U.S. for any purpose, including to use for brewing tea or for chewing."- US Customs home page (2013)

Definitely not legal to have leaves for any purpose. However, I would still be interested in getting some packets for tea. @Mew4, I'm assuming you're stateside?


----------



## Mew4 (Oct 2, 2014)

yes im stateside, and thats weird that they say that cuz u can buy coca tea on freakin amazon.com haha.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)

Mew4 said:


> yes im stateside, and thats weird that they say that cuz u can buy coca tea on freakin amazon.com haha.


that's cause amazon is the shit


----------



## Northern Spark (Oct 2, 2014)

Hmm, I was just looking on Amazon but it looks like most of the teas on there are de-alkalized so probably not worth buying... weak


----------



## Foreverlost (Oct 3, 2014)

I only get 3.3-3.5g of yellow base when i do a 1kg bag should i be getting more? Idk what im doing wrong though? Wrong % of sulphuric acid iv a 6% solution. I use distill water to make the solution. Should i use distilled water with ph plus on the leaf aswell or is tap water fine?would the coca leaf also absorb some of the kerosene, this would require the leaf to be squeezed to get the last vital drops of kerosene with alkaloids out right?


----------



## Mew4 (Oct 3, 2014)

Foreverlost, first of all you wanna get PURE sulphuric acid, and then mix that with water to make ur 6% solution, or else it could be contaminated. as for the yellowness, you might not be using enough potassium permanganate which is used to purify and get rid of nasty shit. As for the yield, You might wanna do another pull on the coca powder with more kerosene and work it up again to get more. You should be getting around 5-6 grams per kilo, but 3.5 isnt bad for a beginner at all.


----------



## Foreverlost (Oct 4, 2014)

Mew4 said:


> Foreverlost, first of all you wanna get PURE sulphuric acid, and then mix that with water to make ur 6% solution, or else it could be contaminated. as for the yellowness, you might not be using enough potassium permanganate which is used to purify and get rid of nasty shit. As for the yield, You might wanna do another pull on the coca powder with more kerosene and work it up again to get more. You should be getting around 5-6 grams per kilo, but 3.5 isnt bad for a beginner at all.


 hi mew sorry i meant to say i use 96% sulphuric and made a 6% solution with deionised water with it. It is yellow because i didnt oxidize it (dropwise potassium permangate. I skipped to added ammomia to base it).i may try squeeze the leaf of kerosene again i got like 75% of what i added to the kerosene to begin with which may be why!


----------



## PIPOLOU (Jul 1, 2015)

Mew4 said:


> i attached it to this reply, it was written by a very good friend of mine whose alias is MyHero. He initially did the extraction with 5kg of coca leaf powder, then did it with 2kg. From 5kg, you can expect around an ounce, 28 grams of pure Cocaine base. When Mew did the 2kg extraction he got around 10 grams of pure cocaine base, and turned that into 10 grams of pure Cocaine Hydrochloride. When he did this, each bag of 1kg of leaves was very easily obtained for around $80, so for $160 worth of coca leaf tea powder, he got 10 grams which is worth around $600-$1000, pretty worthwhile if you got the time. And its even easier than doing a Meth synthesis, because its just an extraction pretty much.


Hi Mew4,

Great PDF thnx for sharing, i have 2 questions:

1) Could you ask your friend what brand name was of the tea bags
2) Could ask him where he bought the tea bags online (URL)

Thnx in advange!


----------



## Tony05 (Jul 1, 2015)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> After being introduced to real un de-coca'ed power/leaves ,, I will never go back to the extracted alck's
> 
> It's all the postives of coca with , almost none of the negatives besides price
> 
> ...


Where??


----------



## stryers2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

hello mew4, im trying to get the site from which u order them leaves at m8, message me or could u at all provide the link on here plz


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 25, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> buy 200lbs get 20grams of coke...ill leave that be..but i would like to chew some leaves...


I've read if done right (read: most people won't) with a decent variety the average extraction ratio is 0.05%. Hardly anything but still quite a bit more than 20grams if you're processing 200lbs.


----------



## stryers2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

so ur getting about 20 grams ur saying with 200lbs of leaves, is that with the leaves through the site that were adveertied here?


----------



## bonze309 (Jan 10, 2016)

rory420420 said:


> yo quero el linko...


well that link didnt even carry or have the leaves


----------



## DragonLadee (Jan 31, 2016)

Just a few questions. If we use 99% alcohol (medical) and soak the ground coca leaf powder for a few days and then slowly boil until alcohol evaporates, leaving a grimy paste, can this paste then be dried. Will the alcohol soak remove impurities leaving a good enough quality of paste to consume?


----------



## DragonLadee (Jan 31, 2016)

bonze309 said:


> well that link didnt even carry or have the leaves


Try here:
They may not have in stock but they will get more in and you can receive an email as soon as they do and they have unbeatable pricing! 
http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/search.php?ss=coca+


----------



## killedtodeath (Jul 1, 2016)

Mew4 said:


> i attached it to this reply, it was written by a very good friend of mine whose alias is MyHero. He initially did the extraction with 5kg of coca leaf powder, then did it with 2kg. From 5kg, you can expect around an ounce, 28 grams of pure Cocaine base. When Mew did the 2kg extraction he got around 10 grams of pure cocaine base, and turned that into 10 grams of pure Cocaine Hydrochloride. When he did this, each bag of 1kg of leaves was very easily obtained for around $80, so for $160 worth of coca leaf tea powder, he got 10 grams which is worth around $600-$1000, pretty worthwhile if you got the time. And its even easier than doing a Meth synthesis, because its just an extraction pretty much.


im way late but how can the hcl yield be greater than the base yield? kinda doesnt make sense ?


----------



## canndo (Jul 1, 2016)

killedtodeath said:


> im way late but how can the hcl yield be greater than the base yield? kinda doesnt make sense ?



It does actually because the salt part adds additional weight. Quite a bit actually.


----------



## Snowblind420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey guys I'm new to this post I just thought I would comment and say I've been looking at all these comments and they all look really awesome I really like that PDF file that extraction step by step. I think it was really cool and I definitely dig it I am trying to find actual you know full alkaloid leaves or would it be better to do it like the powdered extract I don't know price-wise I mean you know. I used to have some friends that lived in Medellin Colombia who are members of Escobar's cartel but now that he's no longer around I have no way of finding the pure leaves does anybody know any resources that can help me out with us? I tried looking on the dark web I tried Googling it but yet I like you coming up with this Bolivian and Peruvian but yet no Columbian. Any help would be greatly appreciated I have had back in 2001 pure 100% Colombian cocaine and I have to tell you that stuff blew my mind. Thanks for all the help and I hope to hear back from you guys


----------



## Snowblind420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mew4 said:


> if anyone needs to know a good writeup for extracting Cocaine from the plants/extracts let me know and ill post one.


Hey I just want to say thanks for posting that write up I was wondering where did he or was it you that found the leaves or whatever that was used in that particular write up that you made? And how can I find out what particular chemicals are used for that do I just like Google the formulas?


----------



## Richort (Apr 15, 2018)

Super super late here, but none of the links for the coca powder/ leaves work. Anyone have an updated site?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Apr 15, 2018)

Raw alkaloid doesn't really grab but chewed leaves... hmm...


----------



## IndigoDahli (Aug 17, 2018)

Richort said:


> Super super late here, but none of the links for the coca powder/ leaves work. Anyone have an updated site?


PM me.


----------



## Richort (Aug 17, 2018)

Messaged you


----------



## Fringefarm (May 7, 2019)

Coca seeds are on eBay at the moment, straight from Hawaii!


----------



## Alfrescoid (Dec 7, 2019)

Richort said:


> Super super late here, but none of the links for the coca powder/ leaves work. Anyone have an updated site?


Delisse coca tea powder and tea bags, full-alkaloid, available from www.cocateausa.com which directs you to www.teaforlifeusa.com

Tea bags for a mild, uplifting tea (clears brain fog), or the powder for making strong brews, alcohol extractions etc...very powerful effects for me.

You don't need cocaine when you know how to make a strong extraction with a cheap AeroPress (coffee maker). Or just eat two teaspoons of the powder with water and see the rocket ride you get...and it's non-addictive - in fact, it's a really healthy food


----------



## djav59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anybody got any updates?


----------



## Alfrescoid (Jan 12, 2020)

djav59 said:


> Anybody got any updates?


Um, dude... The last post from December 8th is pretty freaking up-to-date :/


----------



## djav59 (Jan 12, 2020)

They are out of stock.


----------



## paq0 (Feb 2, 2020)

Coca leaf powder ist also good for extraction ?


----------



## Alfrescoid (Feb 3, 2020)

djav59 said:


> They are out of stock.


Not any more


----------



## NightBane (Apr 7, 2020)

I have some leaf pm me


----------



## BeitMay239 (Apr 12, 2020)

Richort said:


> Super super late here, but none of the links for the coca powder/ leaves work. Anyone have an updated site?


Same here.


----------



## Dabskey71 (Aug 2, 2020)

Anyone have any good links or PM's for shipping to UK, cheer's.....


----------

